

Do Teenage Entrepreneurs Even Need To Go To College - smit
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/27/teenage-entrepreneurs-college

======
drakaal
Not if they are any good. But boy if they turn out to be wrong they are going
to be unemployable...

I'm CTO at www.stremor.com I was at Microsoft for a few years, I was part of
the standards committee for h.246, VC1, HD-DVD, and Bluray. I did just fine
with out a college degree. But I did go to college. I think I needed to Go, I
just didn't need to finish.

I needed to be exposed to things to know what I wanted to do and who I liked
doing things with.

